# Book I Enjoy About Self-Sufficient Living During The Depression



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I prep for a collapse of society where if you wish to survive, you have to do it yourself or with your community. This was the case with a lot of rural families during the great depression and thankfully there are still folks around here, in north Mississippi, who lived thru it. I get great joy in talking to these elderly folks in finding out how they lived back before there was electricity, running water, or family vehicles. These folks had no money but most survived just fine. As each passes on, we lose so much knowledge of how to be self-sufficient. Very few can claim to be today.

So thought I'd pass on some info about the book "Collard Greens: Growing Up on a Sandhill Subsistence Farm in Louisiana During the Great Depression". It is full of stories explaining how they lived daily & I find many insights of wisdom that preppers today could use. I learned a lot reading this regarding which farm animals work best during a crisis... and why. The foods they grew & how they preserved it should be of interest to all. It took a lot of work to be self-sufficient & the book explains how all family members, from the oldest to the youngest, had specific tasks to perform. I find this book a great read.

https://www.amazon.com/collard-greens-Subsistence-Louisiana-Depression/dp/1434394360


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

On the farm topics about that time come up lot. It is often refereed to when some one ask why things are done the way they are out here.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Looks like a good read. Those were hardy folks.

I love to quiz the seniors about life in "the old days". My grandparents lived through the great depression, and it left a huge impact on them, and on my parents, too. My mom grew up in a house that was heated with coal until 1962, and used to entertain us when we were kids with stories about killing the chickens. They lived by the motto: "Use it up, wear it out, when it's gone, do without."

P.S. I have no love for the socialist FDR, but my wife's mom told me that without his programs, they may have died. It was that bad.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if your HS education never included reading the Grapes of Wrath - or haven't even watched the movie version - it's good insight into those days ....

another decent movie on the depression era is the Cinderella Man - the Jimmy Braddock story .... Essay on Cinderella Man and the Great Depression - 837 Words


----------

